# Employment with marijuana on background



## OTWsince88 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey forum, 
I am finishing my EMT course and looking to get hired as an EMT after receiving my license, specifically Care. I am interested in the fire service and paramedic field for long term but I am worried about having a medical marijuana card on my background stopping me from employment. It expired 5 years ago and have been clean for at least 3 years so any drug test wouldn't be the issue. Does anyone have any insight on this issue or know if it will come up as being a problem for me in any EMS position?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

just out of curiosity what was your supposed medical reason?


----------



## Jon (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone besides me see the irony in this post, given today's date?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 20, 2012)

Jon said:


> Does anyone besides me see the irony in this post, given today's date?



Win.

OP, I do see this being an issue if you try and get on with an FD. They tend to be pretty strict on marijuana use.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't even think about the date.

I was wondering because if it was prescribed as paliative for a terminal illness, which is the only legit medical reason, it might dissuade potential employers.

If it was prescribed a little too cavalier for a psych issue, the psych issue could preclude employment. 

with more than 760 pubmed articles from molecular to clinical linking THC with Schizophrenia in particular as well as other psych disorders, I think any prudent employer dealing with lives, large cash, or property would be extremely cautious about hiring such a person.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 20, 2012)

In reality, the employer has no business in your personal medical records unless you opt to share them.

A government agency such as a fire department will most likely do as they please and look at what is available to them.

Nothing used legally can be held against you. It could put you apart from another candidate though.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2012)

Most employment applications ask the generic "do you have any medical or physical problems that could interfere with your ability to work? ", or something like that. 

Also, marijuana is still illegal federally, so the "its legal" argument only goes so far.


----------



## OTWsince88 (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't even think about the date either. Unfortunately it was for "chronic pain" due to a surgery on my tibia and fibula. More so of being safe while using here in CA. Something I regret doing at 18 years of age now that it may affect my career of choice. I am top in class and not worried about anything else besides that on my background records.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> In reality, the employer has no business in your personal medical records unless you opt to share them.
> 
> A government agency such as a fire department will most likely do as they please and look at what is available to them.
> 
> Nothing used legally can be held against you. It could put you apart from another candidate though.



the 3 FDs I worked for and many of the other reputable employers always had a line item on the applications specifically asking about THC, cocaine, heroin, and a number of other drugs.

For a medical condition or not, with a few thousand applicants per position, answering "yes" better be followed with a damn good explanation.

On polygraph tests they always asked as well.

Sme agencies even require a psych test and a yes to any federaly controlled substance is an automatic red flag.

If you used THC or anything else that is controlled, honesty and openess is the best policy. If you answer "no" or deny, and the truth comes out later, there will certainly be major problems for you.

I have never worked anywhere where falsifying an application wasn't grounds for immediate and automatic termination.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 20, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> the 3 FDs I worked for and many of the other reputable employers always had a line item on the applications specifically asking about THC, cocaine, heroin, and a number of other drugs.
> 
> For a medical condition or not, with a few thousand applicants per position, answering "yes" better be followed with a damn good explanation.
> 
> ...



How did you ever find the time for med school? :unsure:

That seems a bit strange to be prescribed medical marijuana for a long bone injury over the countless prescription drugs on the market. You better have a good story to tell them to justify it. But in the end, it was documented for medical usages.

Even the presidents admit to having smoked some bud in their day. Honesty can't hurt. Any decent percent should see past it and hire you because they can tell you are the man for the job.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> How did you ever find the time for med school? :unsure:



I started early and worked up from the bottom.

I haven't worked for a FD in more than 10 years.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

OTWsince88 said:


> More so of being safe while using here in CA. Something I regret doing at 18 years of age.



Stick with this part of the story.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> How did you ever find the time for med school? :unsure:
> 
> That seems a bit strange to be prescribed medical marijuana for a long bone injury over the countless prescription drugs on the market. You better have a good story to tell them to justify it. But in the end, it was documented for medical usages.
> 
> Even the presidents admit to having smoked some bud in their day. Honesty can't hurt. Any decent percent should see past it and hire you because they can tell you are the man for the job.



In some places, like California, it can be extremely easy to get a medical marijuana card if you know the right doc and have cash.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In some places, like California, it can be extremely easy to get a medical marijuana card if you know the right doc and have cash.



so basically, if you ask for it you can get it


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

lol  nice


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry I had to. Plus the guy really did pick the perfect date to post this.

In all seriousness though regarding the OP. I am sure you will be fine. I would consider that a past medical history/record which your employer has no right to unless it somehow effects your job as a EMS provider today.


----------



## 911bru (Apr 20, 2012)

you smoked weed 3 years ago.. who cares... not a big deal!
most police agencies have a 2-3 years limit on weed. you should be fine on that aspect.
    More hippies trying to justify why they " need" weed!


Im a combat Veteran(OEF)
Disabled vet.
i dont" need " weed to help me Man the :censored::censored::censored::censored: up...


Lets end this thread?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2012)

911bru said:


> you smoked weed 3 years ago.. who cares... not a big deal!
> most police agencies have a 2-3 years limit on weed. you should be fine on that aspect.
> More hippies trying to justify why they " need" weed!
> 
> ...



I'm sure they will. Because you asked so nicely. 

Op, honesty is always the best policy. Don't hide it, hope for the best and if it doesn't work understand that even though it isn't "fair" your choices when you're younger affect what is available to you when you're older.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 21, 2012)

I wasn't even drug tested when I started where I am now. 

That isn't the norm. But it happens. 

I really think you will be ok. Don't bring it up unless they specifically ask you.


----------



## Chan (Apr 21, 2012)

911bru said:


> you smoked weed 3 years ago.. who cares... not a big deal!
> most police agencies have a 2-3 years limit on weed. you should be fine on that aspect.
> More hippies trying to justify why they " need" weed!
> 
> ...



You're automatically disqualified if you were in possession of a medical marijuana card. Especially since the DEA/ATF disqualify you from owning a firearm if you're a medical marijuana user. 

I'm a libertarian at heart and could care less if you did drugs and banged all the hookers in the world, if you can do the job better than someone else, that's all matters to me, but its politics.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 21, 2012)

In a competitive job market, where an employer may have the choice between hundreds of candidates for a single position (as is common in CA), they can afford to be picky, and i'm sure there are plenty of candidates who have never used marijuana (legally or illegally). 

If you don't like it, try suing them for disability discrimination, and see how that goes.


----------

